
Show HN: Supernotes – The Social Notework for collaborative knowledge management - fastball
https://supernotes.app/
======
fastball
Hi HN, I'm one of the (two) makers behind Supernotes. We first started
building Supernotes when we were in college and wanted a way for students to
more easily share learning content with each other in a granular way. Once we
actually built our solution, we realized that the use-cases reach far beyond
students and that our unique features work well for anyone that wants to do
(semi-)social knowledge management.

Quick overview of what makes us different from some of the other great tools
in this space: 1\. Built around cards rather than documents, which allows for
a lot of interesting and flexible features. 2\. Granular sharing – on
Supernotes, you can share an entire collection of cards, or you can share one
card at a time. We also have recently introduced a "friends" features that
allows you to quickly drag-and-drop cards onto your friends to share with
them. 3\. Multi-parent nesting – there is no folder-style filesystem on
Supernotes, we allow you to nest cards inside of each other. On top of this,
we allow for this nesting to be multi-parent, so different users can fit the
same cards into their own unique structure. 4\. Public vs. private tags –
cards can be tagged with public tags that everyone sees, but can also be
tagged privately with only tags that you can see. This same idea is reflected
across the platform, where we want the underlying content to be the same for
everyone but want to allow users to personalize the metadata/structure to suit
their own workflow. 5\. Focus on speed – we have spent a lot of time making
Supernotes speedy quick, and try to make it faster every time we release a new
feature.

We also have lots of the cool features that are shared by other products, such
as: \- bi-directional inline links \- markdown / LaTeX / code-highlighting
support \- many more

...and are releasing new features every month[1]!

Happy to answer any questions you might have.

[1] [https://supernotes.app/changelog](https://supernotes.app/changelog)

------
meagher
What’s changed from when you posted three months ago?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22929251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22929251)

~~~
fastball
So we push a new feature update every month[1], but the main things that we've
added since then are:

\- friends

\- re-designed UI

\- drag-and-drop

\- command prompt

\- archival

\- backlinks

\- new community forum[2] with SSO

[1] [https://supernotes.app/changelog/](https://supernotes.app/changelog/) [2]
[https://community.supernotes.app](https://community.supernotes.app)

------
thewizardofos
Your website looks awesome, and I think this is a great product. I've signed
up. What software/languages/tools did you use to build this?

